Ask HN: Could AI make a comic book if it scanned enough comic books? - andrewstuart
======
hos234
Why not? They have done it for movie scripts -
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sunspring](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sunspring)

It would be interesting to see what it generates from a Moebius or Miyazaki
Corpus

------
leed25d
I have wondered for a while now if an AI could write something like a Barbara
Cartland novel.

